# ax15 from a dakota bolting up to a jeep wrangler



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

i have a 93 jeep wrangler with the 3 spd auto, and want to switch it to an ax15 (5spd), my buddy has a 92 dodge dakota 3.9L with the ax15 that blew the motor and would give me the tranny, will it bolt rite up to my 4.0? are the bell housings the same? and would this ax15 mate to my np231? i no i will need differnt drive shafts, thanks


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

it will bolt up. You nned his BH and the AX 15 shiftre. get the x-case aswell s its a better output spline count


----------

